# Hi fellow tokers ! Ex thctalk



## Giness (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi guys am hoping this is a friendly place ! Bad experience on thc talk what a fucking click and by fuck you fart in the wrong direction your in trouble so fuck them ! All try here when av been searching info this forum comes up with a lot of answers so hopefully I gain knowledge and can pass some on !
my current grow is in soil thc bomb and nl blue I just repotted in to 20l air pots and that's me !


----------



## GOD HERE (Aug 31, 2013)

They might like you more if you didn't end every sentence with an exclamation point.


----------



## Giness (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol hope punctuation is not frowned on , mine is non existent sorry for that and thanks for the welcome !!!!


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

welcome to riu!


----------



## Giness (Sep 1, 2013)

sunni said:


> welcome to riu!



Thank you. so where do I start ? Think i will just browse is there any part you would recommend ie gallery or comps ?


----------



## sunni (Sep 1, 2013)

Giness said:


> Thank you. so where do I start ? Think i will just browse is there any part you would recommend ie gallery or comps ?


newbie central, grow journals become an active member check out toke n talk easy place to make friends


----------



## HeadieNugz (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah, start out in Newbie Central and move on to General MJ Growing


----------



## Giness (Sep 2, 2013)

My new digital 600 w came today.
Happy days that's 1000w now.
here we go, here we go


----------



## Jerry68W (Sep 24, 2013)

Giness said:


> Thank you. so where do I start ? Think i will just browse is there any part you would recommend ie gallery or comps ?


Have you met my Uncle Roy? 

Haha Welcome to RIU


----------

